
According To A Nasa Funded Study, We're Pretty Much Screwed - SonicSoul
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/according-nasa-funded-study-were-pretty-much-screwed
======
uptown
Water, Food, Energy. Those three forces are all likely to be strained in our
lifetimes. It's probably why all three are included in the YCombinator Request
For Submissions.

[http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-
technologies](http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-technologies)

